# First Instacart day. Good, bad and the ugly



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Snagged 2 hours last night for 1-3pm today with Instacart; my first time. At 1240 as I was walking to my car from my "real" job I noticed I had missed a batch offer. Damn. Still had my phone sound off from work and never felt the vibrate. But why would they offer me an order if my shift didn't even start for another 20 minutes?? Did they want me to start early? Get all situated in my Camry ready to go and still 15 minutes before my "shift". Maybe I can snag a couple of Uber rides before my shift. Flip on the Uber app and PING pick up a young lady and drop her off after a $6 trip. Then Instacart PINGS! Guaranteed batch of $24. Oh hell yeah. Not 2 seconds later Uber PINGS. Very close to me too. I accept it cuz I'm a greedy ant and take him the short two miles to his hotel them off to the grocery store which happens to be only 1/4 mile away. Instacart shopping time! 31 items. Should be quick! Right? Right off I’m struggling to find several items. Deli order; item sold out. Time to text customer. Several other items; also sold out. More texts. Pictures too. Almost a solid hour later I finally head to checkout. More waiting as a woman's debit card keeps getting declined. And declined. Finally I check out and load the groceries and head to the destination; a 300 room elder care facility. Door locked and for alarm blaring for 20 minutes; everyone ignoring it lol! Snag one of their handcarts to bring everything up to the 2nd floor. Meanwhile some elderly ladybugs honking her horn cuz I'm apparently parked in her space. 90 minutes for $24.50. All said and done I was still satisfied with it and think I can improve my shopping time better once I get more familiar with the different stores. Although now they are losing Whole Foods so that has to hurt.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Do you have to wear their silly green t-shirt?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do you have to wear their silly green t-shirt?
> View attachment 281812


No


----------



## dfwlyber (Dec 26, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> No


It is cute. I bet the green is for relaxation.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

You might get better results if you delivery to a house.Some times u get tips .


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

tc49821 said:


> You might get better results if you delivery to a house.Some times u get tips .


Customers used to tip when Instacart was fairly new. But now they tip about as much as Lyft pax.


----------

